# Teeth cleaning without anesthesia



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

I would appreciate input from the forum on anesthesia free teeth cleaning. I searched the forum and did not find posts on this subject, however I'm sure this must have been covered here somewhere. My Lucy is 16 months old and I brush her teeth occasionally. She tolerates it well and even let's me use an electric toothbrush. I'm sure the vibrac toothpaste I got from the vet helps. She loves it! There is a groomer in my area that offers anesthesia free dentals. I read some things online and it doesn't sound like a good idea. I am wondering what this groups experience has been. Like everyone else I don't want to use anesthesia on her unless absolutely necessary and this may one reason to do so.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I had this discussion about anesthesia free cleaning with our vet. It really is not a good idea for many reasons. It's best to only have your dogs teeth cleaned by licensed hygienist or vet. I would NEVER trust just anyone scraping around my dogs teeth and mouth :nono:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

There are many threads on this topic; for example, search on one titled Dental Cleaning (posted by MarinaGirl), which includes a link to an article from the AVDC on why Dental Scaling Without Anesthesia is NOT recommended.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not recommended http://www.wellpets.com/anesthesia-free-vet-dentistry/


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for reaffirming what I already thought.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've done this with my dogs. Once at the dog boutique store and another time at a holistic vet. 

The people who came to the dog boutique were very pushy with products (some kind of holistic oils) and it was expensive for the length of the appointment. I wouldnt go back even though my dog's teeth did look shiny afterward.

The holistic vet's office experience was longer and i was there with the dogs, so i could see how she did it. The technician was good with the dogs but again it is more surface cosmetic. Like if you wanted to get your dog ready for a show or photo shoot and you dont want to do a full dental at that time it might be okay assuming it is in a professional environment. It was really expensive there too. 

I wouldnt do it again personally. 

I would like to find a good type of bone however. I used to give my dogs the marrow bones and they are super effective at cleaning the teeth but they can wear the teeth down too. Some people say turkey necks etc but I dont see how because they last about 30 seconds.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The problem is it is impossible to clean bacteria below the gum line without professional cleaning.


----------

